
PayPal files Bitcoin payment patent - sjcsjc
http://www.bankingtech.com/502702/paypal-files-bitcoin-payment-patent/
======
time_is_scary
I think this is the patent: [http://appft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-
Parser?Sect1=PTO2&Sect2=H...](http://appft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-
Parser?Sect1=PTO2&Sect2=HITOFF&p=1&u=%2Fnetahtml%2FPTO%2Fsearch-
adv.html&r=2&f=G&l=50&d=PG01&S1=\(bitcoin+AND+paypal\)&OS=bitcoin+AND+paypal&RS=\(bitcoin+AND+paypal\))

